# 25 weeks labor started



## valentinacast

Hi girls I am writing from the hospital bed and need some support! I am 25 weeks today labor started Wednesday I am 3 cm dilated and 50% enffaced... I got two of the steroids shots already, contractions stopped since yesterday! I am going to get off Magnesium today at 6 pm and I am so scared...
Is our second baby, first one was overdue!
I hope my baby girl keeps staying inside!


----------



## Sam182

Hope your LO stays in a little longer! These preemies are incredibly strong though and some babies just can't wait to meet mummy and daddy :) Sending you positive thoughts x


----------



## valentinacast

Thank you, I hope she stays in as much as possible! I can wait to meet her :) I can wait I hope she waits a bit longer I am going to be here for her no matter what but the lOnger the best!!!!


----------



## 25weeker

Sending you lots of :hugs:

My twin girls were born at 25 weeks. Sadly one of my daughters didn't survive due to underdeveloped lungs. My other daughter is now 2 and she is doing great although she is still small for her age.

I hope your lo keeps cooking for longer. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions

Xx


----------



## valentinacast

I am so scared :(


----------



## danielle1987

my lo was born at 25+6 weeks and is now just over 8 months almost 5 corrected. Fingers crossed your little one stays put for a while, But these little miracles are such little fighters it amazing :) Good luck xx


----------



## valentinacast

Hiii there I think we are doing good for now, baby still cooking and I am off Magnesium and antibiotics! I had both of the shots and 28h passed since then.. I am excited and worried and everything togeather! I have been at the labor and delivery since Wednesday and today at 7pm they moved me in a diffrent room! Thank you so muh for your support, I apreciate it a lot! Kisses and hugs!


----------



## mgmtb

Just to give you some hope here, I went into labor at 26 weeks with my first , I was 4 cm dilated and buldging membranes, i stayed on hospital bedrest for 6 weeks and gave birth at 32 weeks 3 days...... you can do it, take it one day at a time, and you can make it a very long way.


----------

